# Punishing grapples



## LoneWolfPrince253 (Feb 17, 2021)

I honestly want to know, if there’s such thing as a punishing grapple. I.E. A block that can throw an opponent to go to the mat and do ground work or throw them down and go for a tap out or is it even possible? Punishing Grapple in definition means to grab a strike and take them to the ground on top or to go to the ground with a arm or foot and punish them with a submission hold. To stop a blow and go for the point or takedown.


----------



## Buka (Feb 17, 2021)

Just wanted to welcome you to Martial Talk, LoneWolfPrince.


----------



## LoneWolfPrince253 (Feb 17, 2021)

Buka said:


> Just wanted to welcome you to Martial Talk, LoneWolfPrince.


Thank you Sir. I bow in respect to my higher or anyone in my martial arts or MMA ways.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 17, 2021)

I never heard of the phrase "Punishing Grapple"  I know counters that do what you are adking.


----------



## LoneWolfPrince253 (Feb 17, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> I never heard of the phrase "Punishing Grapple"  I know counters that do what you are adking.


Well, Punishing Grapple in definition means to grab a strike and take them to the ground on top or to go to the ground with a arm or foot and punish them with a submission hold. To stop a blow and go for the point or takedown.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 17, 2021)

LoneWolfPrince253 said:


> to grab a strike and take them to the ground...


Are you talking about the following?

- A punches at B.
- B catches A's punching arm, and take A down.
- B then continues with ground game.


----------



## LoneWolfPrince253 (Feb 17, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Are you talking about the following?
> 
> - A punches at B.
> - B catches A's punching arm, and take A down.
> - B then continues with ground game.


That’s called?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 17, 2021)

LoneWolfPrince253 said:


> That’s called?


It's just "striking art and throwing art integration". You can call it 

- combat wrestling, 
- combat Judo, 
- combat Chinese wrestling,
- ... 

to distinguish it from the sport.

If you wait for your opponent to punch you, you then wrap his arm, and throw him, that's more difficult. It's easier if you punch your opponent, when he blocks your punch, you wrap his arm, and throw him.


----------



## LoneWolfPrince253 (Feb 17, 2021)

Can that lead into a submission hold?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 17, 2021)

LoneWolfPrince253 said:


> Can that lead into a submission hold?


It does rather regularly in MMA. Sometimes it's from a clinch, sometimes it's evading the entry for the punch (to get to something like a single-leg).


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 17, 2021)

LoneWolfPrince253 said:


> Can that lead into a submission hold?


Control your opponent's leading arm -> take him down -> use that leading arm control to continue your ground game.

The key point is don't let go your leading arm control.


----------



## LoneWolfPrince253 (Feb 17, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> It does rather regularly in MMA. Sometimes it's from a clinch, sometimes it's evading the entry for the punch (to get to something like a single-leg).


I do have a submission hold I drag them to the ground and on their back to arm bar the dragged arm. Would that be the same?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 17, 2021)

LoneWolfPrince253 said:


> I do have a submission hold I drag them to the ground and on their back to arm bar the dragged arm. Would that be the same?


If you can get to it from a striking situation, it fits.


----------



## LoneWolfPrince253 (Feb 17, 2021)

My friend helped me with how my move would look like with cartoon characters.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Feb 17, 2021)

Since this is on the MMA forum, I'm thinking the thrust here is sport combat.  I am confused about the question of applying a submission hold after the takedown.  Why else would you take him down?  Just to score on the scorecards?  What about ground and pound?  That sounds punishing.

I'm not into MMA, BJJ, or wrestling.  But when I see the words, "punishing takedown," I visualize the punishment directly resulting from the takedown.  In other words, the takedown itself is punishing.  For example, the "piledriver" where the opponent is slammed onto the matt head first (although I've only seen this on pro wrestling.)  I did see Matt Hughes win a bout with a body slam.  Ouch!

To leave the realm of sports and look at actual combat, a punishing takedown could be hooking the arm and taking the guy down, keeping hold of it so it turns into an arm bar as he's falling. If you then cinch up on his arm, his own weight going down will aid in snapping his elbow - the takedown supplies the punishment.  There are takedowns that can rip up a shoulder, wrench a back, break a wrist or even neck as the opponent is on his way down, or as he hits the ground.  Fight over.


----------



## LoneWolfPrince253 (Feb 17, 2021)

So, it is a tap out punish. I thought so, because I’m trained in MMA, Judo and Tae Kwon Do. Never entered the ring, but want to for the fun.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

LoneWolfPrince253 said:


> I honestly want to know, if there’s such thing as a punishing grapple. I.E. A block that can throw an opponent to go to the mat and do ground work or throw them down and go for a tap out or is it even possible? Punishing Grapple in definition means to grab a strike and take them to the ground on top or to go to the ground with a arm or foot and punish them with a submission hold. To stop a blow and go for the point or takedown.


Maybe a groin kick? Or one of those fancy karate arm twists! Yes, those hurt a lot. Another way (I've never tried this out before so I can't guarantee that it works) is a hook followed with a kick (oof that was simple  ) I hope this (mini) guide helped you.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 18, 2021)

I have done it off clinching or thai grappling if the other dude is a straight up dud. 

But not against anyone good


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

drop bear said:


> I have done it off clinching or thai grappling if the other dude is a straight up dud.
> 
> But not against anyone good


?? What did you mean by off clinching?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> ?? What did you mean by off clinching?



So they will throw and I clinch say a collar tie and the force of the punch spins them in to the ground.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

drop bear said:


> So they will throw and I clinch say a collar tie and the force of the punch spins them in to the ground.


Oh ok. Thanks!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 18, 2021)

LoneWolfPrince253 said:


> So, it is a tap out punish. I thought so, because I’m trained in MMA, Judo and Tae Kwon Do. Never entered the ring, but want to for the fun.


I'm not sure why you're emphasising the word "punish". The way you're using it isn't common usage, so asking us if something is "punish" isn't going to be much help. You introduced the term "punishing grapple", so you'd have to be the one defining what is and isn't meant by that term.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> I'm not sure why you're emphasising the word "punish". The way you're using it isn't common usage, so asking us if something is "punish" isn't going to be much help. You introduced the term "punishing grapple", so you'd have to be the one defining what is and isn't meant by that term.


I'm pretty sure he's emphasizing the word _punish_ because he wants to _punish_ or _beat up_ his opponents in a way they won't be able to retaliate.


----------



## LoneWolfPrince253 (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Maybe a groin kick? Or one of those fancy karate arm twists! Yes, those hurt a lot. Another way (I've never tried this out before so I can't guarantee that it works) is a hook followed with a kick (oof that was simple  ) I hope this (mini) guide helped you.


That’s an illegal blow! Real case I’m asking, I never hit there period.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2021)

LoneWolfPrince253 said:


> I honestly want to know, if there’s such thing as a punishing grapple. I.E. A block that can throw an opponent to go to the mat and do ground work or throw them down and go for a tap out or is it even possible? Punishing Grapple in definition means to grab a strike and take them to the ground on top or to go to the ground with a arm or foot and punish them with a submission hold. To stop a blow and go for the point or takedown.


Yes of course. Japanese Ju Jutsu is full of them.


----------

